
Ask HN: Why do human babies cry? - avindroth
I haven&#x27;t observed babies of other animals cry. Like pups and cubs and kittens.<p>Why human babies?
======
mattnumbe
I read some articles on this a while ago and the answer is quite interesting.
Other animals do cry, but crying with tears is learned behavior. It all boils
down to getting attention for the purpose of getting fed.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/08/health/a-darwinian-look-
at...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/08/health/a-darwinian-look-at-a-wailing-
baby.html?_r=0)
[http://www.froes.dds.nl/Tears.htm](http://www.froes.dds.nl/Tears.htm)

